# anybody need a swather trailer ?



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I seen there will be a donahue swather trailer at a farm sale near Boise City OK. If anybody out there needs 1 ? I seen it today while looking at some other equipment that will sell on the 22nd of this month. There is also a 348 jd baler that dont even have the paint rubbed off the pickup looks to be a nice older baler, older nh stackwagon, Other hay equipment too . If you are interested you can go to global auction guide . com click on Oklahoma and go to Shores auctions to see the salebill.......................Jeff


----------

